# Let's talk Thanksgiving Turkey Fatty.



## ajjf (Nov 14, 2010)

My mother in law has requested that we do a ground turkey fatty this year instead of making a turkey.  I am very open to this.  My intuition is to have the goodies in the center be stuffing and bourbon cranberry sauce. 

I wanted to throw this off of the board and see if it sticks.

What are your thoughts?  Anyone done this? 

Thanks!

Adam


----------



## erain (Nov 14, 2010)

i did this one, a turkey fattie, with wild rice stuffing and a cranberry sauce for the original fatty throwdown. used to be a sticky but dont know what happened to it... Makes a great fatty... use a combo of breast meat to thigh meat, about 50/50 and skinless. will give you about the right texture to hold together nice. try it out and post your results plz...
/ icon and title


----------



## bmudd14474 (Nov 15, 2010)

erain said:


> i did this one, a turkey fattie, with wild rice stuffing and a cranberry sauce for the original fatty throwdown. used to be a sticky but dont know what happened to it... Makes a great fatty... use a combo of breast meat to thigh meat, about 50/50 and skinless. will give you about the right texture to hold together nice. try it out and post your results plz...
> / icon and title


Man Erain that looks awesome. Also cant get much more thanksgiving than that right there.


----------



## erain (Nov 15, 2010)

bmudd14474 said:


> erain said:
> 
> 
> > i did this one, a turkey fattie, with wild rice stuffing and a cranberry sauce for the original fatty throwdown. used to be a sticky but dont know what happened to it... Makes a great fatty... use a combo of breast meat to thigh meat, about 50/50 and skinless. will give you about the right texture to hold together nice. try it out and post your results plz...
> ...




 cant figger out why theres a freaking easter lily in there eh...


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 15, 2010)

Thats a great idea for a different turkey day meal for sure but a good one thou. Erian I hope if that isn't in wiki then Brian should make it one now. He has all the powers. Your fattie looks awesome too.


----------



## sawzall (Nov 15, 2010)

I like to mix some ground pork with my ground turkey in a fatty.  I find plain turkey to be too dry when done.


----------

